# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Why I loathe lesbian chic

## Coolwalker

Suddenly lesbian chic seems to be the  hottest marketing tool in fashion, pop and Hollywood. Images of Miley  Cyrus kissing fellow pop star Katy Perry, or British model Cara  Delevingne in a drunken clinch with her actress lover Michelle  Rodriguez appear daily in the media and the internet.
Not  to be outdone, singers Rihanna and Shakira generated worldwide  headlines with their heavily eroticised lesbian pop video last month.
At first sight, these may appear to be bold sexual statements by young, modern women. But I am not convinced. 
The truth, Im sure, is very different: this is all about money  and men. 

Whenever you see this image, tap to view all the images in a gallery
Ok


+5

 Tongue tied: Cara Delevingne goes in for the kiss with actress Michelle Rodriguez at a basketball game


I came out as a lesbian  in the Seventies, so you might expect that I would welcome any public  depiction of homosexual lifestyles. On the contrary, I think this faux  lesbianism is far from healthy.
Delevingne,  21, has dated men such as One Directions Harry Styles but has been  portrayed as inseparable from Rodriguez, who is 15 years her senior and  who has also been out with men in the past.
I  dont intend to get into a discussion about whether they really are in a  lesbian relationship. I dont know the details and I dont much care.  Whatever they do in private is their own business. Indeed, I wish theyd  keep it to themselves.
But their relationship is  make no mistake  being fiercely marketed.
To  her publicists, Cara is a money-making product. One previous  relationship, with musician Jake Bugg, was exploited for its celebrity  value, too, but her current liaison is being used in a more cynical and  damaging way: as sexual titillation.
This is a hyped-up PR campaign, done in a way that is deeply unedifying.
The  lesbian images that Delevingne and Rodriguez and their ilk are  promoting to an impressionable young audience  some of whom are at an  age when they may question their own sexuality  are utterly specious.
Its  the kind of glammed-up, plastic lesbianism that is found in pornography   a genre that, incidentally, exclusively titillates men. 

  										                         'I kissed a girl and I really liked it!' - Miley and Katy kiss
 





+5

 Pucker up: Cara, right, gets a taste of Sienna Miller at a party in a picture that was circulated on Instagram



+5

 Double act: Sienna moves on to share an apparently intimate moment with Cara's model sister Poppy


Such ridiculous scenes  of women playing at being gay bear no relation to reality. Not only does  it risk having an effect on impressionable young girls, it also harms  ordinary lesbians who just want to lead normal lives without being  associated with female celebrities who are being marketed to be  attractive to those men who are excited by images of gay women.
It  means that we ordinary lesbians are constantly being judged against  those celebrities acting out the male fantasy version of so-called  lesbian chic.
With shameless  cynicism, the marketing men behind these stunts encourage this  behaviour in order to sell more clothes, perfume and CDs; to generate  publicity in the celebrity-hungry magazines which feed off controversial  behaviour  the more shocking the better.
Of  course, this is nothing new. Madonna deliberately triggered outrage  nearly 20 years ago with her soft-porn coffee table book Sex, which  contained pictures of her and supermodel Naomi Campbell in sexual poses.
Country  singer k.d. Lang and the American supermodel Cindy Crawford then  appeared on the front of Vanity Fair magazine in a stereotypical and  quite insensitive gay pose: the latter was shaving the lesbian pop  stars lathered face.
Lesbian  chic has had a long, dishonourable association with the music industry.  In the Nineties, the pop group Fem2Fem were marketed  by men, of  course  as lipstick lesbians. 
If  their sexuality had really mattered to them, if they were genuine  campaigners for equality, you might have expected them to do serious  interviews for a gay newspaper. Instead, they posed for a Playboy  spread, offering pornified images. Sadly, ever since, this trend has  accelerated.
But it has done  nothing to stem discrimination against genuine lesbians. Gay women  still suffer terrible bullying in schools, discrimination at work and  obscene threats and sexual assaults by some men who feel angry and  rejected by their homosexuality.
I  would go even further and contend that this pernicious culture of  celebrity lesbian chic has made it more difficult for lesbianism to be  accepted in society.

+5

 I kissed a girl: Pop star Katy Perry, right, and fellow singer Miley Cyrus kiss during a show in Los Angeles


Instead of making people  feel that a same-sex relationship is all right, it has done the  opposite. For it presents impressionable young people with a fantasy  version of heterosexual or bisexual women who are playing at being a  lesbian in the safe confines of a studio, a magazine photo-shoot or a  pop video. 
This lesbianism, packaged for titillation, is a dishonest and deceitful artifice. 
Such  depictions have no more helped women such as me than the glamorous, yet  unrealistic, portrayal of the world of prostitution by the so-called  happy hooker Belle De Jour (played by Billie Piper on TV) have helped  women who are involved in that trade.
Try to think of the equivalent images featuring gay men. There are very few.
The  reason? Because heterosexual men are not at all turned on by that,  whereas a gay kiss between women is seen as fantastic for marketing and  sales. 

+5

 Basic instinct: Sharon Stone and Kate Moss kiss as they host the Amfar Inspiration Gala in Sao Paulo, Brazil


Consider Katy Perry, who  had a huge hit with her song I Kissed A Girl (And I Liked It). Shes  also famous for being briefly married to the sexually rampant British  comedian Russell Brand.
Its  her business if she wants to sleep with a woman one day and a man the  next, but the publicity around such a sexual merry-go-round makes sex  look temporary and trivial.
That has a harsh impact on real lives. It also leads to oppression, abuse, bullying and discrimination.
Of  course, we cant stop the Caras and Katys and Mileys, the Rihannas and  Shakiras, from wanting to promote themselves. But since the vast  majority of their fans are young girls, they ought to take  responsibility for their actions.
I  wonder if Cara Delevingne, rather than pouting for the cameras enjoying  lesbian kisses, might consider campaigning for those women who have  suffered for being gay; those who have been driven out of their jobs,  fallen out with their parents and who have run away from home.
Such lives are very far removed from the phoney glam-lesbian image we see on the front of pop magazines.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...#ixzz2vItgSCo8

----------


## Calypso Jones

weird.  I do not kiss my friends on the lips.    These women, I would imagine are just trying to shock, titillate and push the envelope.

what do the guys think?   That maybe you're gonna be left out?  LoL

----------


## keymanjim



----------


## Irascible Crusader

This is an outrage!  (do you have a link?)

----------


## Ginger

Marketing soft porn....sorta.....

----------


## Calypso Jones

it does nothing for me except generate contempt for these people.   Contempt may be too strong a word.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> it does nothing for me except generate contempt for these people.   Contempt may be too strong a word.


Yes, these women are an abomination, a paragon of a decadent society bent on pushing depravity to further and further depths.

Any more pictures?

----------


## Archer

> Suddenly lesbian chic seems to be the  hottest marketing tool in fashion, pop and Hollywood. Images of Miley  Cyrus kissing fellow pop star Katy Perry, or British model Cara  Delevingne in a drunken clinch with her actress ‘lover’ Michelle  Rodriguez appear daily in the media and the internet.
> Not  to be outdone, singers Rihanna and Shakira generated worldwide  headlines with their heavily eroticised lesbian pop video last month.
> At first sight, these may appear to be bold sexual statements by young, modern women. But I am not convinced. 
> The truth, I’m sure, is very different: this is all about money — and men. 
> 
> 
> Whenever you see this image, tap to view all the images in a gallery
> Ok
> 
> ...


I got something I could stick between the two in the first pic.

----------

Rudy2D (03-19-2014)

----------


## Taylor

I can probably see how some would think that this doesn't help the LGBT movement, it's edgy, it's draws attention both good and bad, but in my opinion I think it actually helps more than hurts. At the very least it shows how it isn't something to be ashamed or hide. The article talks about how people are suffering because of their families cutting ties with them, being driven out of jobs and so on as if seeing two girls kiss is the problem, that's bullshit, it's not the problem, the problem is with those family members and jobs that treat them as some sort of second class citizen or as an embarrassment because of what they do with their own lives. Fuck that. Be yourself. If I had a family member or friend that cuts me off or condemns me because of who I kiss then I'm not missing anything by losing that connection in my opinion. Also don't let your little kid watch those shows if you don't want them to see it. You have that option. Of course with technology you can't shelter them forever.

----------


## catfish

> I can probably see how some would think that this doesn't help the LGBT movement, it's edgy, it's draws attention both good and bad, but in my opinion I think it actually helps more than hurts. At the very least it shows how it isn't something to be ashamed or hide. The article talks about how people are suffering because of their families cutting ties with them, being driven out of jobs and so on as if seeing two girls kiss is the problem, that's bullshit, it's not the problem, the problem is with those family members and jobs that treat them as some sort of second class citizen or as an embarrassment because of what they do with their own lives. Fuck that. Be yourself. If I had a family member or friend that cuts me off or condemns me because of who I kiss then I'm not missing anything by losing that connection in my opinion. Also don't let your little kid watch those shows if you don't want them to see it. You have that option. Of course with technology you can't shelter them forever.


Personal question Tay....this is not intended as an attack.You don't have to answer but I'm just curious.............How do your parents view your sexuality? and are they straight?

----------


## Archer

> I can probably see how some would think that this doesn't help the LGBT movement, it's edgy, it's draws attention both good and bad, but in my opinion I think it actually helps more than hurts. At the very least it shows how it isn't something to be ashamed or hide. The article talks about how people are suffering because of their families cutting ties with them, being driven out of jobs and so on as if seeing two girls kiss is the problem, that's bullshit, it's not the problem, the problem is with those family members and jobs that treat them as some sort of second class citizen or as an embarrassment because of what they do with their own lives. Fuck that. Be yourself. If I had a family member or friend that cuts me off or condemns me because of who I kiss then I'm not missing anything by losing that connection in my opinion. Also don't let your little kid watch those shows if you don't want them to see it. You have that option. Of course with technology you can't shelter them forever.


Indoctrination and making things more acceptable is what you are talking about. It is making things common place. It is an assault to some of us. First it is tolerated, then it is no longer condemned and then it is condoned. Brainwashing!

----------

catfish (03-19-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-19-2014),Rudy2D (03-19-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Can you say exhibitionism?

----------


## Taylor

> Personal question Tay....this is not intended as an attack.You don't have to answer but I'm just curious.............How do your parents view your sexuality? and are they straight?


No it's fine you're cool. They are straight, and aren't totally accepting of how I am living my life yet.

----------


## Matalese

Remember Murphy Brown? Convinced everyone single motherhood was A Okay. How'd that work out for us?

----------

Archer (03-19-2014),catfish (03-19-2014),Rudy2D (03-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> No it's fine you're cool. They are straight, and aren't totally accepting of how I am living my life yet.


Is this an experimental, exploratory phase? Because I remember you said you like guys too.

----------


## Taylor

> Is this an experimental, exploratory phase? Because I remember you said you like guys too.


I think all relationships are exploratory but for me it's just I found myself attracted to her and thankfully she felt the same way about me and it's been nice. I've had boyfriends too and I still look at guys sometimes if they are attractive but I'm also very happy in my current relationship. Hard to explain I guess.

----------


## Archer

We are being hardened (some of us, especially the young) and we are turning our back on reality. Everything is being sexualized and it is all about "Me" and instant gratification. We are demonizing Russia at the moment and none of us know the truth... They stand in the way of the evil western globalist onslaught.

Yeah this shit would not fly over there.

----------

catfish (03-19-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> We are being hardened (some of us, especially the young) and we are turning our back on reality. Everything is being sexualized and it is all about "Me" and instant gratification. We are demonizing Russia at the moment and non of us know the truth... They stand in the way of the evil western globalist onslaught.
> 
> Yeah this shit would not fly over there.


I'd either have to do everything in secret and be afraid all of the time or I'd be jailed if I lived my lifestyle in Russia. I agree with you that there is a lot of horrible shit going on in this country and around the world, but I wouldn't want the oppression that happens over there over this issue.

----------


## Archer

> I'd either have to do everything in secret and be afraid all of the time or I'd be jailed if I lived my lifestyle in Russia. I agree with you that there is a lot of horrible shit going on in this country and around the world, but I wouldn't want the oppression that happens over there over this issue.


If I choose to raise my children in a certain way who are you (or anyone else) to stand in my way?




> _Also don't let your little kid watch those shows if you don't want them to see it. You have that option. Of course with technology you can't shelter them forever._


I consider that a threat.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I'd either have to do everything in secret and be afraid all of the time or I'd be jailed if I lived my lifestyle in Russia. I agree with you that there is a lot of horrible shit going on in this country and around the world, but I wouldn't want the oppression that happens over there over this issue.


All I can ask is that you be a decent person even as a lesbian, not one of these angry, rabid feminist types.

I have 2 friends who are lesbian domestic partners.  One of them was my favorite teacher when I was in school.  None of us kids ever suspected she was lesbian because she exercised exemplary modesty. It was only when I continued to pursue a friendship with her as an adult that she let me in on her personal life.  They're not haters at all and don't think that gay marriage, and other LGBT agenda items should be shoved down everyone's throats.  They march in gay parades but not in a way that's obscene or belligerent.  They're a model for how gay people should be.  If gay people were more like that, there would be A LOT more acceptance of them in society.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I think Tay will be a very nice lesbian. 

[That sounded so weird!....]

But remember, Tay: don't COMPLETELY turn you back on the ole kielbasa! You will miss it some day!

----------


## Calypso Jones

They are accepted in Society....the problem is they want to tell us what they do in private..or show us.    I have a couple lesbian friends too...and we don't talk about it.

----------

fyrenza (03-19-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> If I choose to raise my children in a certain way who are you (or anyone else) to stand in my way?
> 
> 
> I consider that a threat.


Nobody should stand in your way if that's how you want to raise your child, but that doesn't mean I should be jailed or threatened either for living my life in a different way from how you teach your kids. In Russia I'd probably be jailed. Why can't you teach your kids how you want while living your life, and I live mine?

How is changing the channel a threat? The only really threat going on is the threat of having your freedom taken away if you are gay or support it in Russia and the threat of intolerant people who would condemn you any chance that they get because of a lifestyle choice.

----------


## Taylor

> All I can ask is that you be a decent person even as a lesbian, not one of these angry, rabid feminist types.
> 
> I have 2 friends who are lesbian domestic partners.  One of them was my favorite teacher when I was in school.  None of us kids ever suspected she was lesbian because she exercised exemplary modesty. It was only when I continued to pursue a friendship with her as an adult that she let me in on her personal life.  They're not haters at all and don't think that gay marriage, and other LGBT agenda items should be shoved down everyone's throats.  They march in gay parades but not in a way that's obscene or belligerent.  They're a model for how gay people should be.  If gay people were more like that, there would be A LOT more acceptance of them in society.


i don't completely disagree, but I just think there is a fine line between modesty and fear. Some people are legitimately afraid to simply just be themselves, and that's wrong in my mind.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> i don't completely disagree, but I just think there is a fine between modesty and fear. Some people are legitimately afraid to simply just be themselves, and that's wrong in my mind.


She kept her private life private and it certainly made for less confusion and distraction for us kids in school.  That's not being afraid, that's being considerate...a lost virtue in today's LGBT movement.

----------


## Taylor

> She kept her private life private and it certainly made for less confusion and distraction for us kids in school.  That's not being afraid, that's being considerate...a lost virtue in today's LGBT movement.


Well I didn't like exactly mean her specifically but I understand your point

----------


## Archer

> Nobody should stand in your way if that's how you want to raise your child, but that doesn't mean I should be jailed or threatened either for living my life in a different way from how you teach your kids. In Russia I'd probably be jailed. Why can't you teach your kids how you want while living your life, and I live mine?
> 
> How is changing the channel a threat? The only really threat going on is the threat of having your freedom taken away if you are gay or support it in Russia and the threat of intolerant people who would condemn you any chance that they get because of a lifestyle choice.


I do not think you should be jailed or punished. My point is that every time I see homesexuals making points I see things like your comment that I quoted. I hear things like what if you kid is gay or you can not protect them from us... WE WILL BE IN YOUR FACE.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Nobody should stand in your way if that's how you want to raise your child, but that doesn't mean I should be jailed or threatened either for living my life in a different way from how you teach your kids. In Russia I'd probably be jailed. Why can't you teach your kids how you want while living your life, and I live mine?
> 
> How is changing the channel a threat? The only really threat going on is the threat of having your freedom taken away if you are gay or support it in Russia and the threat of intolerant people who would condemn you any chance that they get because of a lifestyle choice.



I see what you're doing.   No one in this country is taking your freedom away to be homosexual...but if you bring it up we're gonna give you our opinion...so I would suggest for your own delicate sensibilities to keep your mouth shut about what you do in your bedroom AS I DO as to what goes on in MINE.   *caps for emphasis only.

  Your problem is....it is YOU who realize the lifestyle is not normal, so...anything, a word or an expression tells you that you are being discriminated against when that is not so.  Only shows me more than ever that, no matter the concessions that homosexuals get, they will never, NEVER be satisfied.  Your problem is within yourselves, but you put it on others.

----------

Archer (03-19-2014),Irascible Crusader (03-19-2014)

----------


## Archer

> I see what you're doing.   No one in this country is taking your freedom away to be homosexual...but if you bring it up we're gonna give you our opinion...so I would suggest for your own delicate sensibilities to keep your mouth shut about what you do in your bedroom AS I DO as to what goes on in MINE.   *caps for emphasis only.
> 
>   Your problem is....it is YOU who realize the lifestyle is not normal, so...anything, a word or an expression tells you that you are being discriminated against when that is not so.  Only shows me more than ever that, no matter the concessions that homosexuals get, they will never, NEVER be satisfied.  Your problem is within yourselves, but you put it on others.


Agreed! Hell for all anyone knows I am a faggot banging white a white boi like the brothers on the DL. I am not but I also do not talk about my relationships in my personal life unless I am cracking a joke! 

Me and plenty of people have goofed off in posts and PMs but that is it. I have offered hand jobs in jest and threatened to punk some guys but again...

All that being said I do not believe I have ever gotten into a discussion where my real life sex life was involved. That is my business and whoever I pokes business.

----------


## Taylor

> I see what you're doing.   No one in this country is taking your freedom away to be homosexual...but if you bring it up we're gonna give you our opinion...so I would suggest for your own delicate sensibilities to keep your mouth shut about what you do in your bedroom AS I DO as to what goes on in MINE.   *caps for emphasis only.
> 
>   Your problem is....it is YOU who realize the lifestyle is not normal, so...anything, a word or an expression tells you that you are being discriminated against when that is not so.  Only shows me more than ever that, no matter the concessions that homosexuals get, they will never, NEVER be satisfied.  Your problem is within yourselves, but you put it on others.


Yeah ok I don't care if you give your opinion or not. If you want to give me your opinion then go for it, that's fine, but I can disagree with it just as firmly as you can with my disagree with mine. Its not abnormal to me, and trying to make it sound like that it is for me is disingenuous. I recognize that it's not a traditionally normal thing for a lot of people sure, but to me it's not abnormal. Also nobody should just shutup and be quiet when it comes to discrimination. Be loud, be obnoxious, make it known it's not right to discriminate.

----------


## Calypso Jones

you're not being discriminated against.  Indeed there are plenty of people working hard to give you extra rights so that conservatives MUST deal with you whether they want to or not.  So your little diatribe there is a bit....disingenuous.

----------

Archer (03-19-2014),catfish (03-19-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Actually, since the topic is so hurtful to you, you should have just avoided it totally.

----------


## Taylor

> you're not being discriminated against.  Indeed there are plenty of people working hard to give you extra rights so that conservatives MUST deal with you whether they want to or not.  So your little diatribe there is a bit....disingenuous.


yeah it sucks to have to deal with others in a free society.....

----------


## Taylor

> Actually, since the topic is so hurtful to you, you should have just avoided it totally.


What gives you the impression that I'm hurt over this? Im totally not. I'm just talking about the topic. That is what this place is for isn't it? I'm not sure what your problem is with me but if YOU want me to avoid the topic totally or leave then just say so. It doesn't mean that I'll listen to you but you are an administrator and so I can respect that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> yeah it sucks to have to deal with others in a free society.....


Did you read that...and think about it.  In a FREE society you should only have to deal with those you SO CHOOSE.

Forcing Christians to do things that they are religiously opposed to is NOT freedom.  I'm sure you don't see it as such.

----------

Archer (03-19-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> yeah it sucks to have to deal with others in a free society.....


Freedom includes the freedom to use restraint, something that seems sorely lacking in the gay community..

----------

Archer (03-19-2014)

----------


## Archer

> Freedom includes the freedom to use restraint, something that seems sorely lacking in the gay community..


Amen brudder!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Freedom is the right to be wrong, not the right to do wrong.

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-19-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Did you read that...and think about it.  In a FREE society you should only have to deal with those you SO CHOOSE.
> 
> Forcing Christians to do things that they are religiously opposed to is NOT freedom.  I'm sure you don't see it as such.


Its impossible to have to only deal with people you so choose. You are dealing with me right now even though I'm sure you'd rather not. When you leave your home you don't have a choice as to who you see, interact with, or hear. You can choose to ignore them, go a different direction, interact, and so on, but you still have no choice but to be in the same public space in a free society. Like it or not. 

As as for forcing Christians to do things like what things are you talking about exactly? For example nobody is forcing you to see me hold my girlfriends hand while in public or if we kiss in public and in view of you or others. I have the freedom to do that with or without your consent. That's not forcing anything on you it's just freedom. You can choose to do a lot of different things when confronted with something like that. You can continue about your day and not get offended, you can turn around, you can scoff at it, you can compliment it, complain about it, but you can't stop it just because you don't like it. Same with TV. Nobody forces you to watch the mtv music awards where Miley Cyrus is going to do something stupid. You can change the channel. You have choice.

fyi if you are talking about things like Christian owned bakeries being forced to make a cake for a gay couple I can see your point and frustration. I don't always completely agree with that stuff since if it were me I'd say fuck you to the owner and give my perfectly good money to someone less dickish and close minded.

----------


## Taylor

> Freedom includes the freedom to use restraint, something that seems sorely lacking in the gay community..


Having the choice to not use restraint is freedom as well. I can use restraint or I can be loud, it's freedom either way is it not?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

To be honest, seeing straight couples all over each other in public is unseemly too. Straight or gay, get a fucking ROOM, people!

----------

Archer (03-19-2014),Irascible Crusader (03-19-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Having the choice to not use restraint is freedom as well. I can use restraint or I can be loud, it's freedom either way is it not?


If freedom included not having to use restraint, there would be nobody in prison right now.

----------


## Taylor

> If freedom included not having to use restraint, there would be nobody in prison right now.


Yeah Im not talking about the freedom to do literally anything you want without any laws or rules. Me kissing another girl in a public way for ex example like what the topic is about is not against the law.

----------


## Archer

Tay I have to ask...WTF is that sticking out of your nose?

----------


## Taylor

> Tay I have to ask...WTF is that sticking out of your nose?


Lol it's just a nose ring

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Yeah Im not talking about the freedom to do literally anything you want without any laws or rules. Me kissing another girl in a public way for ex example like what the topic is about is not against the law.


Picking your nose and eating your boogers is not against the law either. There's a reason people don't do it.  It's called self restraint.

----------


## Archer

> Lol it's just a nose ring


Okay never seen one like that before. I feel better now.

----------


## Taylor

> Picking your nose and eating your boogers is not against the law either. There's a reason people don't do it.  It's called self restraint.


Im not going to stop being affectionate with someone to satisfy someone else's view of self restraint. Granted there is a line sure, and I'm not saying to has sex on the sidewalk, but if I want to kiss someone in public or hold hands or hug or eat lunch outside in public with my girlfriend I'm going to do it whether it makes you uncomfortable or not. Just like I would be fine with you and your significant other doing the same.

----------


## Taylor

> Okay never seen one like that before. I feel better now.


Most nose rings are in the nostril, mine is in the septum so yeah it probably looks a little different.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Im not going to stop being affectionate with someone to satisfy someone else's view of self restraint. Granted there is a line sure, and I'm not saying to has sex on the sidewalk, but if I want to kiss someone in public or hold hands or hug or eat lunch outside in public with my girlfriend I'm going to do it whether it makes you uncomfortable or not. Just like I would be fine with you and your significant other doing the same.


My WIFE and I don't make out in public.  We have self restraint.  The only people making out in public, gay or straight, are doing so for an audience.  Why do you feel the need to flaunt your lesbianism unless you're just trying to offend people?

----------


## Taylor

> My WIFE and I don't make out in public.  We have self restraint.  The only people making out in public, gay or straight, are doing so for an audience.  Why do you feel the need to flaunt your lesbianism unless you're just trying to offend people?


See that's the difference between you and me then. I don't consider us holding hands, giving light kisses, or being out in public together as flaunting. To me it's just being together and being ourselves.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'm going to do it whether it makes you uncomfortable or not


 Those same types of people have a problem with a couple praying silently at the table before lunch and demand they not be felt uncomfortable. Try to outlaw anything around them while that they don't like but they have groups that want to parade in sexual acts around children and say it's ok.

----------


## Taylor

> Those same types of people have a problem with a couple praying silently at the table before lunch and demand they not be felt uncomfortable. Try to outlaw anything around them while that they don't like but they have groups that want to parade in sexual acts around children and say it's ok.


I don't care if someone prays at their table. It doesn't bother me.

----------


## Archer

> See that's the difference between you and me then. I don't consider us holding hands, giving light kisses, or being out in public together as flaunting. To me it's just being together and being ourselves.


Well you need to bash some heads in the gay community and get them on the same page as you because I have seen plenty of stupid shit!

----------

Roadmaster (03-19-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Well you need to bash some heads in the gay community and get them on the same page as you because I have seen plenty of stupid shit!


So have I.

----------

Archer (03-19-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Its impossible to have to only deal with people you so choose. You are dealing with me right now even though I'm sure you'd rather not. When you leave your home you don't have a choice as to who you see, interact with, or hear. You can choose to ignore them, go a different direction, interact, and so on, but you still have no choice but to be in the same public space in a free society. Like it or not. 
> 
> .


I'm well aware that there are people in public places that I would not want to deal with and I don't. We might breathe the same air but i'll be damned if i'll bake you a cake or have you tell me I HAVE To bake you a cake if I'm a baker.  I don't have to rent to you.  I don't have to invite you to my house and I can leave that public place if you insist on sitting your naked butt on the very chairs in the restaurant that I have to sit in or my kids sit in.    That happened just this past year.  SF allowed filthy homosexual nudies to go to restaurants and eat in public and they put naked uncovered butts on those chairs and finally normal people had about enough of it and they rescinded that law.   

Your argument here reminds me of arguing with a 6 year old. Not you of course cause I know you're not six. are you?

----------

Rudy2D (03-19-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> I'm well aware that there are people in public places that I would not want to deal with and I don't. We might breathe the same air but i'll be damned if i'll bake you a cake or have you tell me I HAVE To bake you a cake if I'm a baker.  I don't have to rent to you.  I don't have to invite you to my house and I can leave that public place if you insist on sitting your naked butt on the very chairs in the restaurant that I have to sit in or my kids sit in.    That happened just this past year.  SF allowed filthy homosexual nudies to go to restaurants and eat in public and they put naked uncovered butts on those chairs and finally normal people had about enough of it and they rescinded that law.   
> 
> Your argument here reminds me of arguing with a 6 year old. Not you of course cause I know you're not six. are you?


First off how about you stop insulting me? Youre an administrator right, it says so by your name. In my opinion you should be above that, plus its getting old. In spite of absolutely not having the same opinions on things and me having a different attitude than what you probably like im actually being civil to you personally on this topic.

As for the rest, thats fine if you dont want to bake me a cake. It would be your choice to turn down money for your own business just to mix flour and water for someone. Ill buy my cake elsewhere and it would probably be better anyway since the person that would make it wouldnt be bitter or anything like that. As for the restaurant I wouldnt go eat dinner naked in public even if I were allowed to, some people would and have obviously, but I wouldn't. I may be open to alot of things but im not a moron and I do have some decency.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> As as for forcing Christians to do things like what things are you talking about exactly? For example nobody is forcing you to see me hold my girlfriends hand while in public or if we kiss in public and in view of you or others. I have the freedom to do that with or without your consent. That's not forcing anything on you it's just freedom. You can choose to do a lot of different things when confronted with something like that. You can continue about your day and not get offended, you can turn around, you can scoff at it, you can compliment it, complain about it, but you can't stop it just because you don't like it. Same with TV. Nobody forces you to watch the mtv music awards where Miley Cyrus is going to do something stupid. You can change the channel. You have choice.
> 
> .


That's funny.  Couple years ago we were driving down to Key WEst and the car in front of us, convertible, had, obviously two lesbians in it and at the stop light they leaned over and put a lip lock on each other,in public, in your face, blatantly, looking for reaction. We laughed.   They looked stupid.  not to mention childish and willful.   What did you think we should do, unholster our weapons and pump their butts full of holes right there?      What a good impression they left on people around them about the homosexual community.   They showed just exactly what they were about.   In. YOUR. Face.      If I saw hetero sexuals doing that I would think they were people who could not control their baser desires in public.  Same with those girls.  They have no restraint, no self control and indeed they don't want any.    They have a choice.  many choices.  They can either act decent or act like the unrestrained people they are.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> First off how about you stop insulting me? Youre an administrator right, it says so by your name. In my opinion you should be above that, plus its getting old. In spite of absolutely not having the same opinions on things and me having a different attitude than what you probably like im actually being civil to you personally on this topic.
> 
> As for the rest, thats fine if you dont want to bake me a cake. It would be your choice to turn down money for your own business just to mix flour and water for someone. Ill buy my cake elsewhere and it would probably be better anyway since the person that would make it wouldnt be bitter or anything like that. As for the restaurant I wouldnt go eat dinner naked in public even if I were allowed to, some people would and have obviously, but I wouldn't. I may be open to alot of things but im not a moron and I do have some decency.


The reason that homosexuals are belligerent in suing small businesses for not baking a cake or not photographing gay weddings is that there's no outcry from the homosexual community against it.  It's not unlike the violence that happens in Islam because there's no resistance or condemnation for their actions.  Silence is consent and we're talking about your silence in particular.....unless you plan to labor to convince me that you actually spoke out publicly against other gays acts of aggression.

I think you never have and I think you approve of those actions.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> First off how about you stop insulting me? Youre an administrator right, it says so by your name. In my opinion you should be above that, plus its getting old. In spite of absolutely not having the same opinions on things and me having a different attitude than what you probably like im actually being civil to you personally on this topic.
> 
> As for the rest, thats fine if you dont want to bake me a cake. It would be your choice to turn down money for your own business just to mix flour and water for someone. Ill buy my cake elsewhere and it would probably be better anyway since the person that would make it wouldnt be bitter or anything like that. As for the restaurant I wouldnt go eat dinner naked in public even if I were allowed to, some people would and have obviously, but I wouldn't. I may be open to alot of things but im not a moron and I do have some decency.


I insulted you?   by using the Universal 'you' or talking about a 6 year old?

----------


## Taylor

> That's funny.  Couple years ago we were driving down to Key WEst and the car in front of us, convertible, had, obviously two lesbians in it and at the stop light they leaned over and put a lip lock on each other,in public, in your face, blatantly, looking for reaction. We laughed.   They looked stupid.  not to mention childish and willful.   What did you think we should do, unholster our weapons and pump their butts full of holes right there?      What a good impression they left on people around them about the homosexual community.   They showed just exactly what they were about.   In. YOUR. Face.      If I saw hetero sexuals doing that I would think they were people who could not control their baser desires in public.  Same with those girls.  They have no restraint, no self control and indeed they don't want any.    They have a choice.  many choices.  They can either act decent or act like the unrestrained people they are.


So you use them to basically generalize all? My girlfriend and I wouldnt choose to do something like that. I may not be the most proper girl on earth but im not void of feelings and consideration of other people. I think if you actually gave me a chance youd see that im not that horrible.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I insulted you?   by using the Universal 'you' or talking about a 6 year old?


I don't see what's insulting either.  I think 6 year olds are just adorable.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> weird.  I do not kiss my friends on the lips.    These women, I would imagine are just trying to shock, titillate and push the envelope.
> 
> what do the guys think?   That maybe you're gonna be left out?  LoL


I've said it all along - this isn't lesbianism.  Pornographic movies of women in mutual masturbation isn't lesbianism. 

REAL lesbians tend to be quite unattractive.  There's exceptions, of course - but women keep themselves well-groomed, generally, to appeal to men; to look attractive.  Women who don't like men don't care.

They tend to be stout.  They tend to have cheap haircuts that require minimal care.  They tend to dress in rough clothes unless they have to wear uniforms or office clothing.  No makeup; often facial, ear or body hair in evidence.

How do I know?  I worked with a den of lesbians before lesbianism was kewel.  Of celebutard lesbians, only that Lang broad comes closest to being believable.

----------


## Taylor

> I insulted you?   by using the Universal 'you' or talking about a 6 year old?


You compared my argument and the way I argue to a six year old. You know you did so just please knock it off. Im not saying that sort of shit to you.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> So you use them to basically generalize all? My girlfriend and I wouldnt choose to do something like that. I may not be the most proper girl on earth but im not void of feelings and consideration of other people. I think if you actually gave me a chance youd see that im not that horrible.


I did have some lesbian renters once.  The captain walked in on them chewing on each other's faces once.   I don't know how that situation happened like that.   He doesn't go in anywhere unless someone says come in and I suspect they told him to come in while they were engaged.

----------


## Taylor

> The reason that homosexuals are belligerent in suing small businesses for not baking a cake or not photographing gay weddings is that there's no outcry from the homosexual community against it.  It's not unlike the violence that happens in Islam because there's no resistance or condemnation for their actions.  Silence is consent and we're talking about your silence in particular.....unless you plan to labor to convince me that you actually spoke out publicly against other gays acts of aggression.
> 
> I think you never have and I think you approve of those actions.


Id be lying if I said I didnt think it was wrong and stupid for a business to deny someone because of their sexual orientation, thats true, and if the public outcry hurts their business I wont shed a tear for them, but I personally wouldnt sue them or anything like that. Id definitely discourage people from using their shop though through social media, word of mouth, and so on though.

----------


## Taylor

> I did have some lesbian renters once.  The captain walked in on them chewing on each other's faces once.   I don't know how that situation happened like that.   He doesn't go in anywhere unless someone says come in and I suspect they told him to come in while they were engaged.


the captain?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Id be lying if I said I didnt think it was wrong and stupid for a business to deny someone because of their sexual orientation, thats true, and if the public outcry hurts their business I wont shed a tear for them, but I personally wouldnt sue them or anything like that. Id definitely discourage people from using their shop though through social media, word of mouth, and so on though.


well this IS a free country right now supposedly isn't it.     There are members on this forum who've been thru the suit by lesbian for not providing this or that.     But I'm all for letting lesbians and homosexuals continue in that vein cause they only turn the tide of public opinion  against them.  Not what they (homos) intended, not what many people want to do, but homosexuals bring it on themselves.   They aren't the only ones that want to be left alone.   If homos wanted to live and let live they'd find a bakery and there are plenty of them, that will bake them a cake without forcing a Christian to do it and if they don't destroying their business and livelihood.  You should talk to your friends.  Freedom is a two way street.   You can't have all of it and allow everyone else none.

----------


## Taylor

> I've said it all along - this isn't lesbianism.  Pornographic movies of women in mutual masturbation isn't lesbianism. 
> 
> REAL lesbians tend to be quite unattractive.  There's exceptions, of course - but women keep themselves well-groomed, generally, to appeal to men; to look attractive.  Women who don't like men don't care.
> 
> They tend to be stout.  They tend to have cheap haircuts that require minimal care.  They tend to dress in rough clothes unless they have to wear uniforms or office clothing.  No makeup; often facial, ear or body hair in evidence.
> 
> How do I know?  I worked with a den of lesbians before lesbianism was kewel.  Of celebutard lesbians, only that Lang broad comes closest to being believable.


you do realize that you are pretty much just describing a ridiculous stereotype right?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Id be lying if I said I didnt think it was wrong and stupid for a business to deny someone because of their sexual orientation, thats true, and if the public outcry hurts their business I wont shed a tear for them, but I personally wouldnt sue them or anything like that. Id definitely discourage people from using their shop though through social media, word of mouth, and so on though.


From your response with implicit omissions, I gather you were silent and you approved of it.  I knew that already.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> you do realize that you are pretty much just describing a ridiculous stereotype right?


Do you know the difference between a trend and a stereotype?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> you do realize that you are pretty much just describing a ridiculous stereotype right?


No.

I realize I'm recalling, accurately, what I saw and worked in the middle of for two years.

The Leftist narrative you were spoon-fed in junior-college or high-school classes is no replacement for facts and experience.

----------


## Taylor

> Do you know the difference between a trend and a stereotype?


yes

----------


## Jets

Sorry, I HEART lesbians!!!  :Smile:

----------

